

Ask HN: Where to find resources on population simulation? - windsurfer

I'd like to try my hand on making a world population game similar to Pandemic[1], but with more realism and a much nicer interface using more modern web technologies. My background is more focused on the interface side of things, but I'm not afraid of spending time and learning algorithms.<p>Where could I find some papers or examples of this kind of simulation? I'm aware that there are many HNers that have math backgrounds, so I would appreciate the help.<p>[1](warning: sound and uses Flash): http://www.kongregate.com/games/DarkRealmStudios/pandemic-2
======
ableal
You might try starting from this link, which was posted a few days ago:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotka%E2%80%93Volterra_equation>

~~~
windsurfer
Thanks, that's actually really helpful!

